
Ask HN: What is your main criteria when looking for a new job? - bsvalley
Some people look at the salary, the location, a promotion, the project, company, people, etc.<p>If you were to pick one criteria for your next gig, what would you be looking at and why?
======
kafkaesq
(1) Was the process of discussing and negotiating the opportunity with these
people pleasant or unpleasant?

(2) All the other stuff.

Of course the "other stuff" (moving forward in one's career, not signing on to
the prolonged early death of a torturously long commute and/or dealing with
unpleasant or just uninspiring coworkers all day) _should_ be most important.
But it's amazing how many companies just don't seem to care, or any awareness
at all about the importance of item (1). And quickly start pulling all kinds
of stunts (from delayed communications to silly questions to just being highly
disorganized in general about the whole process) that make one just as quickly
lose interest long before things actually come to the offer stage -- even if
the position does offer a high salary and/or interesting work.

------
eip
Is it remote?

